# Star Trek



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Is anyone going to see the new Star Trek film out today? Looks really good, awesome special effects!! :thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

meeeeee!

just cos its JJ abrams though  otherwise i probably wouldnt


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

yep trying to find a time to book tickets at the imax


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i`ll be honest,i think star trek is ****.from the campy series,to the films.but this one looks great.it also looks like you dont have to be a hardcore star trek nerd to actually watch it.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Its awesome. Watched it this morning and is by far the best bit of Sci-Fi I have seen in a long long time.
You don't need to be a complete Star Trek nerd to understand it at all, though it does cover those bases too if you are into it - I picked up quite a few bits from remembering back to the old Next Generations and early Star Trek films/series, there is a lot of the stuff in this film which has been harked back to over the years.
Effects are really really good, you just forget it's CGI. Acting is good too (except for Simon Pegg who just felt a little out of place to me), sound effects where also good - a space movie with actual silence in space


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i hjought it was not out till tommorow think ill go to tonight now


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

chrisc said:


> i hjought it was not out till tommorow think ill go to tonight now


Nah, preview shows today. First was at 00:05 this morning in Longwell Green Vue, the next was at 10:20 which I went to with the wife.
It's great working nights some times, the cinema is largely empty, though the wife appeared to be the only woman in there LOL. It was mainly huge fat geeky guys and one dude in a Star Trek outfit. Good fun though, quite a few cheers and stuff from obviously dedicated fans.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

is this like the Star Wars film thing, where they go back before any of the other Star Trek films?


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll probably go and see it. I enjoy the Star Trek films, they are pretty good.

However, Star Trekkie Geeks _can_ be a bit too much. "Oh my god, on series 2, episode 51, chapter 18, 3rd scene, Spok's t-shirt had a stain on the right nipple. In series 3, episode 673,302, chapter 8,000,000, 45th scene, when Spok went back into the terminal time vortex space wave, back to series 2, episode 51, chapter 18, 3rd scene, to planet Gemkon-5, the stain was on his left nipple"..... that sort of thing, you know.

Not that I have ever met anyone like that.... but they must be out there LOL.


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

I saw at last night/this morning, good film tbh. Im not a trekkie, ive never even watched a episode of the tv show or any of the previous films, only went along as my mates who are into star trek were off to see it. Action was good, as was the cgi


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Never watched trek in my life but this looks great.

Reviews looks stunning also http://uk.rottentomatoes.com/m/star_trek_11/


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

Spock Trot? Excellent. Look forward to seeing that :thumb:


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Tom_O said:


> I'll probably go and see it. I enjoy the Star Trek films, they are pretty good.
> 
> However, Star Trekkie Geeks _can_ be a bit too much. "Oh my god, on series 2, episode 51, chapter 18, 3rd scene, Spok's t-shirt had a stain on the right nipple. In series 3, episode 673,302, chapter 8,000,000, 45th scene, when Spok went back into the terminal time vortex space wave, back to series 2, episode 51, chapter 18, 3rd scene, to planet Gemkon-5, the stain was on his left nipple"..... that sort of thing, you know.
> 
> Not that I have ever met anyone like that.... but they must be out there LOL.


Yeah could be worse, it could be the type of geek that likes various combinations of man made chemical products to clean that thing in he uses to go to work in to the nth degree 
Come on, we are geeks here too, just a different subject matter. I don't think there is any difference, lets just let people get on with their own stuff and stop worrying about what other people are doing all the time that we can mock them about.

Yes this is very much a prequel to the first Star Trek series with Leonard Nimoy and William Shatner.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

been waiting ages for this come out, closet trekkie here


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Tom_O said:


> I'll probably go and see it. I enjoy the Star Trek films, they are pretty good.
> 
> However, Star Trekkie Geeks _can_ be a bit too much. "Oh my god, on series 2, episode 51, chapter 18, 3rd scene, Spok's t-shirt had a stain on the right nipple. In series 3, episode 673,302, chapter 8,000,000, 45th scene, when Spok went back into the terminal time vortex space wave, back to series 2, episode 51, chapter 18, 3rd scene, to planet Gemkon-5, the stain was on his left nipple"..... that sort of thing, you know.
> 
> Not that I have ever met anyone like that.... but they must be out there LOL.


i remember them incidents


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Chris_R said:


> Yeah could be worse, it could be the type of geek that likes various combinations of man made chemical products to clean that thing in he uses to go to work in to the nth degree
> Come on, we are geeks here too, just a different subject matter. I don't think there is any difference, lets just let people get on with their own stuff and stop worrying about what other people are doing all the time that we can mock them about.
> 
> Yes this is very much a prequel to the first Star Trek series with Leonard Nimoy and William Shatner.




Did I hit a nerve or something? It's all about ripping into everything, including ones own hobbies. I mock people, and they mock me, it's all in the game. :lol:

Trekkies do get a hard time though! Shatner did a few sketches years ago where he ripped into Trekkies, they are epic. I'm a secret Trekkie at heart. Closet Trekkie LMFAO


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> been waiting ages for this come out, closet trekkie here


lol, same here mate


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Tom_O said:


> Did I hit a nerve or something? It's all about ripping into everything, including ones own hobbies. I mock people, and they mock me, it's all in the game. :lol:
> 
> Trekkies do get a hard time though! Shatner did a few sketches years ago where he ripped into Trekkies, they are epic. I'm a secret Trekkie at heart. Closet Trekkie LMFAO


Nah, not hit a nerve mate, I just find that it humourus that people sit here calling other forums/fans/whatnot geeks or nerds when we are in fact just the same. Why mock at all? Pointless.


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Going with the GF on saturday night. all excited.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

been waiting ages for it to come out since the 1st trailer appeared last year 
looks proper good, was a bit aprahensive that it was gonna be pants like enterprise, but looks like its a blinder :thumb:

and im a proper trek nut :wave:


----------

